# Mini bumper needs attention



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

Had my first proper go at doing a touch up, started yesterday after a good wash, I used a bit of 1200 wet and dry, I used it wet. Just to rub any high points down, then went over with a touch up pen and left it overnight came to it today and gave it all a rub down and used my DA to polish it back, Here's the problem, it looks rubbish lol.
Here's a pic:









The problem seems to be the black bits, its as if the bumper is stained? I need a bit more paint in the deeper chips, but is there any better way I can do it??
It's my first go so I was a bit cautious on how far I can go? Plus when polishing it I had a cloudy patch and I was thinking that must have been too far, but I went for a finer polish and pads and it was ok.

I've got the rest of the bumper to do:

























So what to do next, call in the professionals or have another go any help appreciated?


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Doin somthin like this wont work to well on light colors. Dark colors you wouldnt notice as much. Only way to fully sort is a paint job im afraid


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks a little deep to detail, even wet sand would struggle maybe!


----------



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

andy-mcq said:


> Doin somthin like this wont work to well on light colors. Dark colors you wouldnt notice as much. Only way to fully sort is a paint job im afraid


Thanks for the info mate! Gutted!



B17BLG said:


> Looks a little deep to detail, even wet sand would struggle maybe!


I want to get a proper orbital sander on it but as I've never done it I'd be worried of it going wrong big time lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

H17YD_L said:


> Thanks for the info mate! Gutted!
> 
> I want to get a proper orbital sander on it but as I've never done it I'd be worried of it going wrong big time lol


Yep, my biggest fear too, maybe worth going scrappy and pick a panel up will similar marks and see what you can do with it


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Just out of interest is that dog claw marks...?

My missus did the same on the rear bumper of her Audi estate and figuring to myself if it was resprayed without me constantly reminding her it about it it would only happen again, I epoxied some thin black rubber sheet to the bumper and left it like it.

I did a good job mind, and it looks fine. depends how fussy you are I suppose...

This might be your best option...










BMW Mini sell them.


----------



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

J.D said:


> Just out of interest is that dog claw marks...?
> 
> My missus did the same on the rear bumper of her Audi estate and figuring to myself if it was resprayed without me constantly reminding her it about it it would only happen again, I epoxied some thin black rubber sheet to the bumper and left it like it.
> 
> ...


We've just bought the car and from what I can tell it must have been used as a van, because the leather seats in the back are like new and had little indents where they had been flat. So the marks all over the boot must have been her getting stuff in an out.

I've seen those guards, but we wanted to have a go at fixing first as I thought it would look better than putting the protector over, but that might be the way to go now.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

OR.....

Not worth the time or hassle for 80 quid mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-COOPER-S-2009-R57-REAR-BUMPER-PEPPER-WHITE-WITH-REVERSE-PARK-SENSORS-/180874201035?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a1cf147cb


----------



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

That looks spot on, seen a few on eBay but in the description they say light storage marks, that could be anything, where as that one says very good used condition! 
Cheers mate!


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

be shame to have to paint it


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Bolt it on and drive on.... Rommels coming over the hill.

Wasnt sure, but from the photos yours looks pepper white.

All the best.


----------



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

Yes pepper white, cheers!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

If you do paint it would still be good to fix the ledge so that it doesnt happen again. 3M make a clear vinyl guard that fits just like car wrap. Very strong I hear. Cant see it once its fitted. Permanently shiney. Rib


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Found the clear film for you scratched bumper people.
Car_Bumper_Protection_Film

The last photo is the best. Rib


----------



## H17YD_L (May 1, 2010)

Ahh I know the stuff, that looks a good idea, cheers!!


----------

